# Dell Inspiron 1150 Help!



## pb1m (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello everyone,
My Dell Inspiron 1150 seems to have completely crapped out on me. I have tried reformatting it several times and still end up with the same result, a nearly useless laptop. The computer boots up and logs into windows XP perfectly, however once there, it is stuck on the largest video scale and does not recogonize some internal parts (such as wireless card). I have tried the Dell Chat service and the utility programs they provided did nothing for the system, i even tried burning a copy of service pack 1 and installing it but it did nothing. I was wondering if you guys could point me in the right direction, i tried the recovery where you hold ctrl and press f11 but nothing happens . Any advise is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance!

pb1m


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi pb1m,
You said you reinstall Windows, did you use the restore disk that came with the laptop? Do you have the driver disk that came with it?
When you go to the device manager, can you give the list of things that are yellow highlighted (usually under unknow devices). It sounds like you have installed the OS, but may lack some of your drivers.
Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## pb1m (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey Bill,
First off, thank you for a speedy response. No I do not have any driver disks. The only thing I have is a Windows XP Home and Professional edition. Yes indeed there are many yellow question marks, here is the list:
Base System Device
Base System Device
Ethernet Controller
Multimedia Audio Controller
Network Controller
PCI Modem
Video Controller
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Ya, thats what I thought. You need to install alot of drivers. You can go to Dell Support and look for drivers and dowloads. I have a link here for you, but it is for all Dell 1150's.:

http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...D=INS_PNT_P4_1150&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

If you start from the beginning you may narrow down the list using your serial # on the back of your laptop.
Let me know if you need help.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pb1m (Jul 14, 2007)

Okay the serial number did not refine anything haha. I ended up downloading every type of Networking driver as well as System Utilities.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

pb1m,
at the link I gave previously, edit the service tag, put your service tag in and see what we have. Or give me your service tag # so I can see whats listed.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pb1m (Jul 14, 2007)

PM'd it


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

OK, you are right about the list so lets target what you need first.

Base System Device
Base System Device
Ethernet Controller
Multimedia Audio Controller
Network Controller
PCI Modem
Video Controller
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

If you go back to the site It will give you the option to adjust the importance. (use reccommended) and the option to adjust category.This narrows down the list a little. Look thru the list and install the audio, network and video drivers. Get those done and lets see what is left in the device manager. There is still alot on this list, but I do not know your HD size or what type of CD,DVD you have. you will have to try and narrow those down also.
Let me know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pb1m (Jul 14, 2007)

Awesome, I only fixed my ethernet card then let windows update what was necessary. The only thing left in question mark status is Base System Device. Also i can't seem to activate my wireless card..


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

In the device manager is there any yellow exclamation besides the base system device. If so please list. Also under network adapter do you see a wireless adapter in the list? And one last thing go to view and click on hidden devices and list anything in yellow exclamation points. I wish I could help you download some of these, but the way DELL has it set up I can't put them in a folder and just send them to you.
Were getting there, but were not there yet!
Thanks


----------



## pb1m (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes, this is what I see. there is a yellow ? Tab labeled "Other Devices". I click to expand it and i see two lists, both saying Base System Device with a ? and ! next to them. And yes it does recognize the card, the problem is activating it. FN-F2 does nothing and i do not see an on/off switch.

Haha yes we are getting there! thank you very much


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

OK, does your dell have a media card reader, fire wire or anything of that nature and did you download the Modem driver, BIOS or chip set drivers?
Bill


----------



## pb1m (Jul 14, 2007)

Just USB ports. And I did download the modem but not the other two.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

pb1m,
I just found a link about what was installed on this computer when it was shipped. This list may help you out to determine what drivers we need to get this fixed. Here is the link:

http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...=uk&cs=ukdhs1&l=en&s=dhs&~tab=2&~ck=ln&lnki=0

Let me know if this helps.
Thanks,
Bill

The driver for you wireless adapter, did you download the 1350 adapter? Check your computer closely for a switch to turn it on. Most laptops have a switch to turn it on or off. Or look in the lower right corner and see if there is a icon that says wireless network detected.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pb1m (Jul 14, 2007)

everything is detected wireless wise..but i can't find the switch! is there something i can type in CMD prompt


----------



## jmarvolous (Sep 22, 2008)

so i was searching the internet and came across this thread. I have the same problem as well. I reinstalled windows from a cd(trying to help out my girlfriend) but it backfired. Same problems without many of the drivers. I think i have gotten everything working again, except the ethernet. When i look at the devices, i have yellow question marks beside network controller and pci modem. Thats it. I had the internet working once before thru a hardline but i did something and it hasnt worked since. Any help would be appreciated. It is an Inspiron 1150.


thanks


----------



## mbe25 (Sep 23, 2008)

jmarvolous said:


> so i was searching the internet and came across this thread. I have the same problem as well. I reinstalled windows from a cd(trying to help out my girlfriend) but it backfired. Same problems without many of the drivers. I think i have gotten everything working again, except the ethernet. When i look at the devices, i have yellow question marks beside network controller and pci modem. Thats it. I had the internet working once before thru a hardline but i did something and it hasnt worked since. Any help would be appreciated. It is an Inspiron 1150.
> 
> 
> thanks




and i'm in the exact situation.. girlfriend's computer however i have yet to get everything working... at all. I'm currently (as i type this) downloading the drivers off of the dell website. i'm going to be watching this hoping for more help!


----------

